# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 26)



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2018)

*What type of projects do you build? And what is your favorite type to make?






*
The Question Of The Week series will be going on hiatus for a few weeks. Starting with the last week of June and returning the last week of September. 
Thank you all for taking the time to follow along every week and post up your answers. 
I look forward to seeing you all again Sunday mornings in 13 weeks.
Cheers....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2018)

wooden ones

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 24, 2018)

Mainly round things and sometimes I have an idea and other times I just throw a chunk of wood on the lathe and let it become what it wants to be.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2018)

I do a little bit of everything or I get bored. I sometimes like to just do simple projects like cutting boards, then I'll do a major project that takes much more time like a scroll saw fretwork project. I like to do turnings in between bigger projects to give me a break from them. I don't actually have a single style or type of project that I excel at or call my mainstay, I have to do a lot of different types of things to stay interested or I get bored. Lets say if I am working on a major fretwork project and its taking a long time, I sometimes will throw a chunk of wood on the lathe just to give me a break from the main project, then when I get back to the project it feels fresh again. Variety is the spice of wood working for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Jun 24, 2018)

I started out with wood turning, but lately I have been doing a little flat work . (honey due projects) I really like working on the CNC, because it really isn't manual labor.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2018)

CWS said:


> I started out with wood turning, but lately I have been doing a little flat work . (honey due projects) I really like working on the CNC, because it really isn't manual labor.


finally getting yer head out of the wood chipper cloud and doing real wood work instead of expensive sawdust production....

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS (Jun 24, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> finally getting yer head out of the wood chipper cloud and doing real wood work instead of expensive sawdust production....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 24, 2018)

Anything wood related to music.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ray D (Jun 24, 2018)

I pretty much make whatever we (wife..lol) needs around the house. Boxes have always been my favorites so they tend to get made for gifts around Christmas.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 24, 2018)

Easy/hard question-
Of late my projects revolve around the lathes (a pun there..), but will work on/make whatever is needed. I have the tools..... just not always the inclination.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (Jun 25, 2018)

I don’t build anything. I by stuff off of eBay and Etsy and lost it as my own projects

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ralph Muhs (Jun 25, 2018)

Houses! I like to design and build houses with lots of wood inside. Stairways, built in things, wooden walls, wooden ceilings, But lately my old body has forced me to think small. Now it is small wooden projects like furniture and pens and such. However, I currently have a stone house under construction in Jamaica! Well, my son does, and he sends me down to supervise it. In it I will build some neat things: a circular stairway attached to a round stone column, cabinets, built in closets... I am dreaming about a gazebo on a big rock outcroping on a cliff in West Virginia. And maybe a post and beam garage in WV. And maybe some remodeling projects on the beach in Connecticut. Oops, I should get realistic and think small, right?

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Don't ask Lee such things cause the @Spinartist will show you things made from wood that you might not want to see!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Jun 28, 2018)

Most anything - have you looked at what I've posted recently?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 28, 2018)

Woodturning hollow vessels & boxes are my favorite!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jun 28, 2018)

I am crazy about the fragile looking one.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 28, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> *What type of projects do you build? And what is your favorite type to make?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------

